# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  حل مشكلة الشحن الوهمى عدم ارتفاع نسبة الشحن فى اجهزه ايفون | صيانة ايفون 8

## mohamed73

الشحن الوهمى كما يطلق عليه او عدم ارتفاع نسبة الشحن او نسبة البطارية مشكلة يعانى منها الكثير من مستخدمين اجهزه ايفون وغالبا هذه المشكلة هى مشكلة صيانة ولا يمكن حلها بالبرمجه او السوفتوير الا اذا كانت مشكلة الشحن الوهمى فى الاساس بسبب تحديث فيه مشكله من الشركة نفسها  مسببات الشحن الوهمى كثير ممكن بطاريه تالفه او شاحن تالف او مدخل الشحن لكن يوجد الكثير من المسببات الاخرى التى تحتاج الى فنى صيانة الموبايل   فى فيديو اليوم صيانة ايفون 8 يعانى شكل من اشكال الشحن الوهمى فنسبة البطارية لا ترتفع عن ١٪ وذلك لان الجهاز يعانى من مشكله فى قرائه نسبة البطارية, تم بحمد الله اصلاح الجهاز وخطوات الاصلاح موجوده بالفيديو, اتمنى لكم مشاهده ممتعه    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

